# Formular durch Abfrage filtern in Access?



## Saxer (4. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es irgendwie möglich in Access eine Abfrage zu machen und dann nur die Ergebnisse dieser Abfrage in einem Formular anzuzeigen?

Ich habe also 10000 Leute in einer Tabelle, filtere mit einer Abfrage 1000 raus, kann ich nun diese 1000 in dem Formular anzeigen wo normal die 10000 angezeigt werden.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## tombe (4. August 2009)

Na du kannst doch in den Formular diese Abfrage bei "Datenherkunft" angeben. Dann werden eben nur die Datensätze angezeigt die die Abfrage findet.


----------



## Saxer (4. August 2009)

Ah ok stimmt, bisschen umständlich aber doch noch machbar.
Danke.


----------



## Drogist (5. August 2009)

Hallo Saxer,


Saxer hat gesagt.:


> Ah ok stimmt, bisschen umständlich aber doch noch machbar..


So wirst du nicht viel Freude und noch weniger Erfolg mit Access haben. Abfragen sind das zentrale Element der DB und der Arbeit damit. Wenn du grundsätzlich eine Abfrage als Datenherkunft verwendest, also auch bei Anzeige aller Datensätze, dann wird dir gewiss manches leichter fallen ...


----------



## Saxer (6. August 2009)

Was ist denn der Unterschied ob ich direkt die Tabelle in das Formular nimm oder eine Abfrage welche eh alle anzeigt?


----------



## Drogist (6. August 2009)

Hallo Saxer,



Saxer hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied ob ich direkt die Tabelle in das Formular nimm oder eine Abfrage welche eh alle anzeigt?


Der Unterschied liegt in der Ideologie, der Einstellung. Eine Abfrage ist vom Ergebnis her bei allen Feldern ohne Einschränkung (sprich ohne Filter, etc) exakt identisch. Nur wenn du einmal etwas mehr erreichen willst, wie in dem von dir beschriebenen Fall, dann kommen die Stärken der Abfrage zum tragen. Hier beispielsweise bliebe dann alles beim alten, die eigentliche Datenquelle/Verknüpfung ist also gleich. In der Abfrage ein einziger Eintrag, und schon hast du das gewünschte Ergebnis.

Die von dir gestellte Frage kommt recht oft. Ich erkläre das in meinen Seminaren prinzipiell so: "Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie wollen mit einem Auto von Berlin nach Hannover fahren. Sie wissen, was der Wagen verbraucht und sorgen dafür, dass ziemlich genau die berechnete Menge Sprit im Tank ist. Das klappt dann auch immer recht gut. Wenn dann aber einmal eine größere Umleitung oder ein langer Stau kommt, dann wird es brenzlig. Dann reicht das Minimum nicht und es ist gut, wenn Reserve an Bord ist. Oder, und das entspricht den anzuwendenden Abfragen, Es wird gleich so viel Benzin oder Diesel getankt, dass auch genügend Reserve da ist. Wenn sich an der Route nichts ändert, OK. Wenn die große Umleitung kommt, dann erspare ich mir einiges an Umstand."

Also, insgesamt sind Queries (Abfragen) flexibler. Und du solltest -wenn du sie einsetzt- nicht den Stern als Auswahl verwenden sondern jedes Feld. Irgendwann kommt garantiert der Punkt, wo eine Query zwingend erforderlich ist. Dann ist der Aufwand erheblich kleiner ...


----------

